# Alright, now breeders when sending kittens to new homes



## houseofelrond (Apr 30, 2009)

What is the norm? 
What do you send them with?
Also, whilst you have them what do you do with them i.e worming/vaccinations etc?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Kittens should be kept with mom for 12 weeks, this allows them to learn social skills as well as survival skills. They should be dewormed and have 2 sets of vaccinations. Treated for fleas or mites if necessary.

I would send them with a supply of the food you have been feeding so they don't need to go through an abrupt change, a favorite blanket that has scents from her/his first home, a favorite toy or two. Vet records for the new owner and baby pictures showing them at various ages (I love that I have weekly pictures of Holly from birth till the time I brought her home, wish I had that for my other cats).


----------



## Babette (Jun 29, 2008)

When a new owner has paid a booking fee I will start sending pictures of the kitten. They will be vac at 11 weeks and when they are to move 12 weeks old or older they get a luchbag with them and I give the new family many pieces of advice. They can ask about everything if needed later on.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A kitten bred by me is:

- 16 weeks old when it moves
- microchipped
- vaccinated for cat flu and panleukopenia
- free from worms
- neutered/spayed (if pet)
- veterinary insured
- veterinary checked

You get the registration certificate, a pedigree, some toys, a blanket that smells familiar and food for a few days.


----------

